# C-41 Client HDMI Handshake Problem



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

This issue just appeared with my C-41 mini, and I have not been able to resolve it.

The mini feeds the hdmi input to my Onkyo NR-626 receiver, which I use to switch sources to my Panasonic Plasma TV. Several days ago, I lost video on that connection. Audio can be heard intermittently, but there is no video. I tried turning the mini on and an off, turning the receiver on and off, and turning the TV on and off, to no avail. The other video sources being switched by the receiver work fine, but the feed from the mini keeps having the same problem. I have used several different kinds of hdmi cables, and all have the same problem.

If I reset the mini, video does appear during he welcome screen process, but then disappears. If I feed the hdmi directly from the C-41 to the TV, normal video is seen.

I have been using the C-41 for several months on this set up, and this is the first time I have seen this problem. Is there a recent software update that could be the culprit, and has anyone else seen this issue crop up recently?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Check the settings in the Onkyo for this connection to see if it changed.

Change the C41 connection to a different input on the Onkyo.

See if either of those work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A couple of things to try on the AVR (perform each step and if it works, skip the remaining steps):

1. Pull the power plug for a minute and plug it back in (this has fixed my TX-NR809 when it had a pretty much identical problem a few times).
2. Make sure nothing is connected to HDMI SUB (this may be confusing EDID or HDCP negotiation)
3. Set Picture Mode to "Bypass" (disable upconversion and video processing)
4. Check your HDMI Through settings to see if they make sense (which device passes HDMI when the AVR is in standby mode)

If you haven't tried a different HDMI input (as jimmie57 suggested), you should do that in conjunction with step 2.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> A couple of things to try on the AVR (perform each step and if it works, skip the remaining steps):
> 
> *1. Pull the power plug for a minute and plug it back in (this has fixed my TX-NR809 when it had a pretty much identical problem a few times).*
> 
> The first suggestion on your list totally fixed the problem! When the receiver is deprived of power, it goes through the set up process again for the HDMI connections, and it totally cleared up the problem. Thanks so much. That was so simple I may actually be able to remember it the next time this happens!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm glad it worked as well for you as it has for me.


----------

